# AH 55watt Kit in process..too much??



## Nick D (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi...
I just recieved my 55watt kit in the mail yesterday, and have started to assemble it. I was planning on having the 55watt kit paired up with my existing double, 2x20watt, NO flourescent strip to place over my 29gallon on a glass lid. Is this too much light? I have Co2 system with that Hagen Nutrafin setup and seems to be pumping out 30ppm according to PH/KH readings. Kim from AH Supply said that the 55watt kit would be enough to grow anything, but I've heard otherwise from other posters?!?

So the question becomes: Is the 55watt kit enough for a 29gal to grow whatever I want (including carpet), also considering I have the Co2 to go along with it?? or should I add the extra 40 watts to it for super light??

Thanks for the advice...
Nick D.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 2x55 AH on my 29 and I can grow anything. a 1x55 along will have too much shadowing (uneven coverage) IMO...mainly when you start growing stems etc in the corners. with the added 2x20watt, you should be sitting happy.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree. A 55 watt compact flourescent would be good for a 29g, but you will have uneven coverage. How about running the new compact flourescent in the front and the two normal output flourescents in the back? Good to see that you are using CO2. 

Carlos


----------

